
Guy Kawasaki explains the $4,824.13 in legal fees for Truemors  - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/06/482413_for_lega.html
======
kingnothing
A small startup is going to find something better to do with five grand. A
millionaire is going to cover his ass.

Honestly, I don't know why he even bothered to make a post explaining what he
did.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I emailed him and asked him to. (Well, others asked too.) We hear the same
message from experienced investors over and over: "don't skimp on the legal
fees." Since newbie entrepreneurs tend to disagree about this, I wanted to
hear more about _why_ they give out this advice.

------
davidw
He says: "Lawyers are like oil filters: You can pay now or you can pay later."

Yes, but lazy evaluation seems better in this case, because "later" doesn't
always happen for startups. Why pay unless you know you need it?

~~~
steve
For me this 5000 would _directly_ translate into fewer resources going into
creating the product. I think I'll pass.

~~~
ciordia9
Yea having to rebrand everything and go to court because you didn't file for a
company, service marks, or protect your identity during the early stage is
much more fun.

Yea lawyers cost, but it's better than a best buy warranty. Pay now, pay much
more later.

~~~
davidw
It cost me $55 to set up an LLC in Oregon. I am not seeking investors at the
moment, and when/if I do, they can cover the costs of moving to a C
corporation.

I still want to understand the breakdown of what all that money goes for.

